# Missing icons for Netflix/Hulu/Youtube on Now Playing list



## NickCat (Feb 17, 2004)

Maybe I'm losing my mind... but didn't the Netflix, Hulu and YouTube listing on the Now Playing list used to have icons on the left next to the text titles? The equivalent to the blue/green/yellow circle icons for shows on the now playing list.

I could have sworn they used to be there, but mine have been missing for a few weeks now. 

I have 3 Premieres and it's happening on all 3, I have tried rebooting, restarting the HD menus, removing and re-adding them video providers, but nothing has made any difference. 

Did TiVo remove the icons, or did someone just accidentally remove them from the server after they added hulu?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I also thought the icons were there. At least the YouTube one (I have the others turned off).


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

Its been the same for mine to for awhile.


----------



## Dotty (Dec 30, 2010)

Same for me. I have a Premiere.


----------



## Crash_Corrigan (Feb 27, 2004)

For me, those icons in the Now Playing List disappeared after the update that added Hulu+. Hopefully they'll fix the problem in the next update.


----------



## NickCat (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok... really I just wanted confirmation that I wasn't crazy. 

I wonder if the Hulu+ addition cause some conflict between Netflix and TiVo. Just pure speculation. 

I was 99.9% confidant I had icons for all 3 up there... I wonder if after they created them someone accidentally hosed the icons and nobody has realized it yet. I did chat with TiVo tech support and after about 30 minutes of trying to explain which set of icons I was referring to, they checked their in house premieres there and found the same thing. Last I left if they had to escalate it to a higher level tech and they were going to get back to me. That was about a month ago now...


----------



## nance459 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, just got my replacement and noticed they were missing today...
did yours come back?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

That's fine with me. The Netflix icon was never lined up with the rest of the icons correctly. How TiVo never fixed this is beyond me. It always made the NPL look so poorly designed.


----------



## Knoxes (May 5, 2009)

This just happened to me a few days ago. Has anyone solved this?


----------



## vio2112 (Apr 18, 2011)

Knoxes said:


> This just happened to me a few days ago. Has anyone solved this?


Yes. Go to settings and messages>settings>channels>video provider list. Take the check marks off the applications and then put the check marks back on. The apps will now be back.


----------



## Knoxes (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, I just tried that before logging back in here. Came back to report it. Thanks!


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I got the answer. I started a thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8639582#post8639582


----------

